# Cat-Back vs. Mufflers



## domsQSgto (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok from reading my last threads and other posts - im looking mostly for sound and of course some performance benefits. I'm looking at the SLP LM1 mufflers and Flowmaster mufflers vs other cat back systems. So my question is a cat back for $600 - $800 worth it? or just getting mufflers for about $150 - $200?

and what is the performance loss from just getting mufflers?

This will be a big help Thank You


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt there is much/if any difference in preformance between the stock catback vs just doing mufflers. The 04 exhaust flows very well as is.

Catback is nice if you want bigger pipes if you plan on doing a decent sized cam or force induction.


----------



## domsQSgto (Nov 29, 2009)

so the only reason to get mufflers is for sound? no performance?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

domsQSgto said:


> so the only reason to get mufflers is for sound? no performance?


Exactly. If you want sound and preforamce, looking into geting header/mids/and tuned. You will get 25ish HP from that, your car will be alot louder at the same time even if you keep the stop exhaust. Only downfall is your look at alittle over $1000 to do this if you get coated headers to help lower underhood temps at the same time.


----------



## domsQSgto (Nov 29, 2009)

ok thanks a lot


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Exactly. If you want sound and preforamce, looking into geting header/mids/and tuned. You will get 25ish HP from that, your car will be alot louder at the same time even if you keep the stop exhaust. Only downfall is your look at alittle over $1000 to do this if you get coated headers to help lower underhood temps at the same time.


+1 :cool


----------

